# The Masturbation Poll!



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2007)

So, taking an idea out of the last poll... how often do you masturbate (if at all)?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

It varies. I've hurt myself before (young and stupid, young and stupid!), and I've also gone several days without it before.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't consider it a successful day until all I have left is a PFFFFT sound and a burst of air at the end. It's all about cleaning the pipes.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 7, 2007)

what happened to twice a day? I thought that was sposed to be the male average, you know morning glory and a wank to send you to sleep


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

10 bucks says this thread is up for a week before a single lady dares to comment.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 7, 2007)

Actually, I thought I commented when I voted. I must not have sent it.

It varies for me. I'm at a high time at the moment.

My goal is to one day bring myself to orgasm via masturbation the number of times that matches my age+1. Right now, that would be 32 times. I have been wanting to do this, and failing sadly, since I was 26. The older I get, the less likely it seems.


----------



## Tina (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm one of the "it varies" people. Much depends upon hormones, stress levels, etc. And I don't necessarily always 'take things into hand' just because I'm horney. Were that the case, well, I'd have much less time for other things. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 7, 2007)

It definitely varies...some weeks it will be every morning before i go to work, other weeks..not at all..


Im broken.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm doing it right now!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 7, 2007)

I do it when the mood strikes: Sometimes daily, sometimes every few days.


Dennis


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 7, 2007)

Where is BlackJack?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Where is BlackJack?



I'm writing an essay on this topic as we speak. I expect it to be finished at some point within the next two months. I've got a lot to say about this, you know.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

I, too, vary. Some days I get the urge to do it more than once, sometimes I'll go a week without touching myself save to wash in the shower. A big part of it is mentality. When I'm at home, in my room, alone, it's not so big a deal. In fact, I think I do it more often out of habit than anything else.

And yes, I've rubbed myself raw, which then forces one to leave it be for several days. I try not to do that...


----------



## Kareda (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't masturbate very often, its only if its been long periods without sex which we have about 4x a week. Long Periods means 3-4 days I suppose, It only happens on rare occasions. I get off better with Hubby, even if it only him watching so why settle? JMHO


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 8, 2007)

Never have. Just doesn't interest me.


----------



## samestar (Aug 8, 2007)

It varies. Depends on if my wife and I connect... my job sometimes takes away from "us" time. If I come home and she's asleep and I need relief I'll just do it and I won't bug her 'cuz I know she works hard at her job too!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

It varies...and I varied last night


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not touching that poll with a ten-foot thread.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Meh. If you don't masturbate, you NE, and if you NE, you risk getting cum all over your bedsheets =P.

I also have noticed, concurrent with the periods when I go a long while without masturbating, that the occurence of erotic dreams is significantly reduced with regular self-pleasuring. I assume this follows over to actual sex/oral as well.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Aug 8, 2007)

I maxed out at nine times one day.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

Once a night...every night. I can't go to sleep until I do. :blink:


----------



## Emma (Aug 10, 2007)

Not often anymore, infact I could go without sex for agessss too if i had to


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 10, 2007)

I once overheard a woman quite vigorously pleasuring herself in a public restroom. At first, I didn't understand what I was hearing: shuffling, a low panting sound, and ... this very odd scratching noise (to this day, I can't figure *that* one out). I was on the verge of calling out to her to ensure that she was OK, when I heard the unmistakable sound of orgasm. I didn't know whether to laugh or be mortified. I decided on both  

The most bizarre episode of public masturbation that I've ever witnessed was a little girl pleasuring herself on the stream of water shooting out of the side of a community swimming pool ... while her mother sat very cluelessly by, ignorant of the spectator crowd that was forming.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> The most bizarre episode of public masturbation that I've ever witnessed was a little girl pleasuring herself on the stream of water shooting out of the side of a community swimming pool ... while her mother sat very cluelessly by, ignorant of the spectator crowd that was forming.


 
Eww...

The crowd part, not the act itself, mind you...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> The most bizarre episode of public masturbation that I've ever witnessed...


 Try going to a strip club on swinger night. It's like a re-enactment of Caligula.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Try going to a strip club on swinger night. It's like a re-enactment of Caligula.




Now this just screams out for boisterous public masturbation. And eating. No need to thank me


----------



## Carrie (Aug 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> At first, I didn't understand what I was hearing: shuffling, a low panting sound, and ... this very odd scratching noise (to this day, I can't figure *that* one out).


Maybe she had fleas. _Randy_ fleas.


----------



## Tina (Aug 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Now this just screams out for boisterous public masturbation. And eating. No need to thank me


Yes, it does. But I don't think I could go there. If anyone ever gets a hair, fingernail, piece of flesh, spider, etc. in their food, it is always and without exception, me. I refuse to go eat food that someone else has cooked in the dark. I could not get into it, as I'd be too busy wondering what icky thing was in my food.

The idea of blinded waiters does amuse me. Wonder how often they trip and spill food and drink on the patrons. Sorry, now it's all just getting a bit slapstick in my mind, Traci. 

So, did you laugh out loud when the woman in the bathroom 'arrived'? I think I probably wouldn't have been able to stop myself from laughing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yes, it does. But I don't think I could go there. If anyone ever gets a hair, fingernail, piece of flesh, spider, etc. in their food, it is always and without exception, me. I refuse to go eat food that someone else has cooked in the dark. I could not get into it, as I'd be too busy wondering what icky thing was in my food.
> 
> The idea of blinded waiters does amuse me. Wonder how often they trip and spill food and drink on the patrons. Sorry, now it's all just getting a bit slapstick in my mind, Traci.
> 
> So, did you laugh out loud when the woman in the bathroom 'arrived'? I think I probably wouldn't have been able to stop myself from laughing.



Tina, I believe that the waiters/waitresses use night vision goggles. Oh, the things they must see. I think I'd pay to work there, if I could  Not, mind you, that it would turn me on. Well, maybe it would, but that's secondary. I'm just always fascinated by the things that people will do, and I'd love to have some good stories to tell. Most of my work-related stories are real downers, and I find (oddly) that nobody really wants to hear about the (mis)adventures Homeless Harry or Mentally Ill Myrtle. 

You may find this hard to believe, but the first thing that went through my mind as the mystery stall woman "arrived" (I love that euphemism) was that perhaps she didn't realize she wasn't alone, and I didn't want to embarrass her. *I* didn't want to embarrass *her*! :doh: So I held all but the lightest of snickers in until she'd finished her business, (thankfully) washed her hands, and left. I wonder if it relieved her tension. It certainly relieved mine


----------



## Melian (Aug 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Never have. Just doesn't interest me.



I'm in the same boat...without being graphic, things don't work as they should down there.


----------



## Tina (Aug 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tina, I believe that the waiters/waitresses use night vision goggles. Oh, the things they must see. I think I'd pay to work there, if I could  Not, mind you, that it would turn me on. Well, maybe it would, but that's secondary. I'm just always fascinated by the things that people will do, and I'd love to have some good stories to tell. Most of my work-related stories are real downers, and I find (oddly) that nobody really wants to hear about the (mis)adventures Homeless Harry or Mentally Ill Myrtle.


Oh, okay. Dunno how I missed that (other than that I read it not long after waking up...). I have to say, I find my mistaken version more entertaining.  


> You may find this hard to believe, but the first thing that went through my mind as the mystery stall woman "arrived" (I love that euphemism) was that perhaps she didn't realize she wasn't alone, and I didn't want to embarrass her. *I* didn't want to embarrass *her*! :doh: So I held all but the lightest of snickers in until she'd finished her business, (thankfully) washed her hands, and left. I wonder if it relieved her tension. It certainly relieved mine


Heh. That was very thoughtful of you, Traci. I'm not sure I could have held it in.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 11, 2007)

Once in a large cavernous mens room with more urinals and stalls than I've ever seen anywhere.. I heard a weird thumping noise that was unimaginable until he "arrived". 

I didn't stick around.. not knowing if he wanted someonelse to hear or witness.. but he sure didn't try to hide it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 11, 2007)

Also.. it depends. Alot more often when I was younger.. a lot less now.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 11, 2007)

Several times a day. I missed class once cuzza it. Yep.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> The most bizarre episode of public masturbation that I've ever witnessed was a little girl pleasuring herself on the stream of water shooting out of the side of a community swimming pool ... while her mother sat very cluelessly by, ignorant of the spectator crowd that was forming.



How old was the kid? Jeez, that gal must've had some real self-confidence to be able to enjoy herself in public like that! (Either that or the jet really, really good....)  

Sorry, had to... It is a mastrubation thread, after all...


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 11, 2007)

Canonista said:


> How old was the kid? Jeez, that gal must've had some real self-confidence to be able to enjoy herself in public like that! (Either that or the jet really, really good....)
> 
> Sorry, had to... It is a mastrubation thread, after all...





Okay!!!! I seriously just choked and soda flew outta my nose!!!!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 11, 2007)

well.. since i've been single for 8 months.. I have become good pals w/ BOB again.. lately it's been every 3-4 days.. but I guess it varies. 
btw... i'm so tired of bob lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Now this just screams out for boisterous public masturbation. And eating. No need to thank me


 
Wow, that sounds like excellent fun. I'm not very fond of the dark, although I can handle it fairly well in controlled spaces, but I can't fall asleep in a lightless room unless I'm well and truly exhausted. However, I have very good control of my hands (comes partly from being a gamer, I think) and I think I'd manage fairly well eating in the dark.



TraciJo67 said:


> Tina, I believe that the waiters/waitresses use night vision goggles. Oh, the things they must see.


 
The news articles on the site state that the wait-staff is specifically blind (either through illness, injury, or birth defect) or very nearly so, and as a result of their natural ability to navigate based on senses other than sight, they supposedly make excellent waiters in this kind of environment. It actually provides the blind with an interesting and useful job source. = P There probably are, however, some kind of security personnel with IR imaging equipment, and I would expect some kind of IR video surveilance. I wouldn't be surprised if there's some kind of niche market for voyeuristics who like to watch people eat in the dark that may have sprung up as a direct result of this!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 12, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Once a night...every night. I can't go to sleep until I do. :blink:



know right! im the exact same way...now that i think about it...i do it once a night and once a morning. i can't get enough of the feeling of an orgasm...graphic, maybe, but i'm addicted.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 12, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> know right! im the exact same way...now that i think about it...i do it once a night and once a morning. i can't get enough of the feeling of an orgasm...graphic, maybe, but i'm addicted.



I'm interested in your organization and would like to subscribe to your newsletter (as long as it includes photos).


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 12, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> know right! im the exact same way...now that i think about it...i do it once a night and once a morning. i can't get enough of the feeling of an orgasm...graphic, maybe, but i'm addicted.



post pix plz kthnx bai


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys new here well since i am single and have been for 2 yrs ide say i do it at least 2x a day more on weekends lol


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 14, 2007)

Ever hear the phrase, "When you're old, it takes all night to do what you used to do all night"?


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on my stroke (or rotate?) material, but I average about twice a day during the week, three times on Weekends. I do it more on Sundays for some reason. Probably because of the new TV Guide. I love that Jumble!!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 14, 2007)

What's great about masturbation is that it can often be better than actual sex. The person you're fantasizing about "doing it" with can react exactly how you'd like them to in positions you've fantasized about.

Les is simply not Les if he hasn't had a "release" in three days. My art looks stiff as cardboard...funny things aren't funny...sunny days seem cloudy...my nights are fitfull...music has no dimension at all. 

View attachment dolphindog.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 14, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> What's great about masturbation is that it can often be better than actual sex.



I disagree with you on that one.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 14, 2007)

Way..waaaaaay too much.

So, just perfect.

Also...the 5 that said they just get oral instead?..Liars.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

Considering many have already replied, I may need to make this a seperate topic, but how many guys here get nervous when they're hard in public because it FEELS so obvious it's simply impossible for anyone else to miss, and if they do, what does that mean for your potency, and what if the wrong person(s) see(s) it, etc.?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Way..waaaaaay too much.
> 
> So, just perfect.
> 
> Also...the 5 that said they just get oral instead?..Liars.





I love you, Arvee!!! :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 15, 2007)

I am sure that I would not be alone in volunteering to take Bob's place...

Chris :smitten: 



ChickletsBBW said:


> well.. since i've been single for 8 months.. I have become good pals w/ BOB again.. lately it's been every 3-4 days.. but I guess it varies.
> btw... i'm so tired of bob lol


----------



## garrry! (Aug 15, 2007)

do you think any of the girls on the Paysite board are getting a little creeped out now that they know that nearly everyone here masturbates frequently, and their pictures are right next door. 

It does make you wonder.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2007)

garrry! said:


> do you think any of the girls on the Paysite board are getting a little creeped out now that they know that nearly everyone here masturbates frequently, and their pictures are right next door.
> 
> It does make you wonder.




hmm....well.....if they think their pictures are being used as....say..knitting yarn......then...well..yes.


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2007)

*OK.

I admit to doing it... fairly frequently too.

What hot blooded male wouldn't?

If you do it too much it begins to go chaffed and turns purple... apparently... from what I hear...

 *


_"Hey, don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love."_
- Alvy Singer (Woody Allen), Annie Hall.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 16, 2007)

mango said:


> *OK.
> 
> I admit to doing it... fairly frequently too.
> 
> ...



Ehhh... from what I hear, women do it too.

Ooooh, and Mango... I would suggest using ice for the purple chaffing. But we all know what happens when ice gets near manly parts.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 16, 2007)

mango said:


> *OK.*
> 
> *I admit to doing it... fairly frequently too.*
> 
> ...


 
I dunno about turning purple, unless you're trying to mention the blue balls effect. I do know (personally) that going at it too much in a short period can and will rub parts of it (typically the underside, in my experience) raw, and can make it bleed, which causes all manner of pain rubbing against underthings, and especially when in the shower. First time I managed it, I took a cold shower and almost screamed.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 16, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Considering many have already replied, I may need to make this a seperate topic, but how many guys here get nervous when they're hard in public because it FEELS so obvious it's simply impossible for anyone else to miss, and if they do, what does that mean for your potency, and what if the wrong person(s) see(s) it, etc.?



Reminds me of an old WWII joke. Daylight saving time had been introduced to try to gain a bit more productivity. So, here's two guys, climbing on the bus, lunch buckets in hand, facing another long day on the assembly line.

One turns to the other. "What do you think about this daylight saving time?"
The other replies, "Every morning, I used to wake up with a good stiffie, turn to my wife, and we'd go at it."

"Now I get it on the bus."

As a randy teenager (is there any other kind?) I used to get the darn things on the bus too - the vibration, I guess. When my stop was coming up in a few blocks, and it showed no sign of diminishing, I'd sing to my "self", "Go DOWN, Moses . . ." with heavy emphasis on the 'down'. Sometimes it worked. The rest of the time, I trusted to my newsboy sack to cover up the evidence. I probably should have put the sack over my head to cover my embarrassment instead.

Ah, Youth is wasted on the Young.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 16, 2007)

Remember back when excessive "diddling" would give you hairy palms? If that came from true documented cases, those must have been folks with their hands glued to their happy parts.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 16, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Remember back when excessive "diddling" would give you hairy palms? If that came from true documented cases, those must have been folks with their hands glued to their happy parts.



and I'm surprised that old rumor still persists. When I was in junior high, the joke used to be that you would go up to some guy, ask if he knew that excessive masturbation caused hair to grow on your palms, and then see if he looked, reflexively, at his palms. Bingo!


----------



## bill36 (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> So, taking an idea out of the last poll... how often do you masturbate (if at all)?



5 to 9 times a day.even at 36yrs.of age iam blessed with a high sex drive.it also helps that i go to the gym(past 12yrs.)also do a lot of prohormone cycles too(3 a year).last cycle i did,and i kid you not,i had to pleasure my self 3 to 4 times AN HOUR. untill i went to bed.


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

garrry! said:


> do you think any of the girls on the Paysite board are getting a little creeped out now that they know that nearly everyone here masturbates frequently, and their pictures are right next door.
> 
> It does make you wonder.




I think they would only be creeped out to know it is just as easy to J/O to the free previews as it is to pay for the rest... BTW, 2xdaily...:bow:


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 20, 2007)

bill36 said:


> 5 to 9 times a day.even at 36yrs.of age iam blessed with a high sex drive.it also helps that i go to the gym(past 12yrs.)also do a lot of prohormone cycles too(3 a year).last cycle i did,and i kid you not,i had to pleasure my self 3 to 4 times AN HOUR. untill i went to bed.



OK, can I be juvenile and laugh at the fact that you are from "palm" springs?! LOL!  

Ok , back to adulthood... :bow:


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> OK, can I be juvenile and laugh at the fact that you are from "palm" springs?! LOL!
> 
> Ok , back to adulthood... :bow:


good one!got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 21, 2007)

I need a real sexual partner. Since I'm single again and my last GF was out of town, thus not much fooling around, I need fresh memories to give my "one on one" time some new life. It's getting so bad that I've forgotten what sex feels like. Having no new memories to draw upon makes mastrubation kinda dull. 

All my old girlfriends are taken, too, so no "booty calls" for ol' Canonista.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 21, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I need a real sexual partner. Since I'm single again and my last GF was out of town, thus not much fooling around, I need fresh memories to give my "one on one" time some new life. It's getting so bad that I've forgotten what sex feels like. Having no new memories to draw upon makes mastrubation kinda dull.
> 
> All my old girlfriends are taken, too, so no "booty calls" for ol' Canonista.



Well, shit...I guess it is to the paysite board with you


----------



## Canonista (Aug 21, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Well, shit...I guess it is to the paysite board with you




If I go to the paysite will a woman pop out of my monitor, copulate with me in ways that will frighten the neighbors and make the nearest bible burst into flames, or do I still have to leave the house for someone like that?:doh:


----------



## Britannia (Aug 21, 2007)

I actually don't masturbate, ever. Haven't for over ten years.


----------



## MissQTPi (Aug 21, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> What's great about masturbation is that it can often be better than actual sex.



I make love to myself better than most lovers I've had....I have had my BEST ORGASMS SOLO....


----------



## MattyMatterson (Aug 31, 2007)

Canonista said:


> If I go to the paysite will a woman pop out of my monitor, copulate with me in ways that will frighten the neighbors and make the nearest bible burst into flames, or do I still have to leave the house for someone like that?:doh:


You're my hero!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, now ten of you are liars.


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2007)

*When I was younger, I was very competitive.


I'd set myself a record and then set out to see if I could beat that record.



*


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2007)

beat....hehe


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 5, 2007)

I put dear god 

I am a machine!


----------

